

YQL: SQL for the Web - sh1mmer
http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/

======
bigbang
Facebook/FQL should also have something similar to this. A console to try out
queries. This is a nice idea.

~~~
arjunb
there's a test console @ <http://developers.facebook.com/tools.php>

------
bayareaguy
This link requires some kind of signup.

~~~
sh1mmer
It's just a Yahoo account. I was logged in so I didn't notice. Sorry about
that.

